# tc venture



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

hello I got a blr 22-250 rem for my up close farming gun and want a 22-250rem bolt action for around 400-600 dollars. what are your opinions?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

TC Ventures have been given 2 thumbs up by many hunters.. I've never shot one, but know a few guys that love theirs...


----------



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

cool i am trying to decide out of a tc venture 22-250rem or a weatherby vanguard 22-250rem? what is your opinion? what power of scope would you get?

thanks for replies


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Between those 2--I'd choose the Venture...Hands down....

As far as scope power, well, that's pretty much personal preference...I like to see eyelashes @ 200 yds...My centerfires all have minimum of 4-12X (on my TC Contender pistols) & 6-24X on my rifles...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry just saw this but I have a tc venture predator in .204 and like very well. Good well made gun.


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure you can go wrong with any TC.I have a Encore and couldnt be happier.


----------

